# Is Greg Lemond smiling while reading the papers



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Wonder what Greg was thinking when he read Lance's blood was tainted with EPO from his saved blood sample?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

MB1 said:


> As should we.


Amen

asdfghj


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*For sure. He probably allowed himself an extra couple of Hostess cupcakes*

at dinner to celebrate....


----------



## jspauldi (Apr 6, 2004)

A couple....try a dozen.

http://www.redmondcyclingclub.org/Photos/RAMROD-2004/Greg LeMond at RAMROD/slides/P7290006.html


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

*Oh, how the mighty have swollen ...*



jspauldi said:


> A couple....try a dozen.


Not that I have any room to talk, you understand.


----------



## specializedrider (Aug 24, 2005)

jspauldi said:


> A couple....try a dozen.
> 
> http://www.redmondcyclingclub.org/Photos/RAMROD-2004/Greg LeMond at RAMROD/slides/P7290006.html


holy $%^# did he blow up!


----------



## PatM (Jan 28, 2004)

jspauldi said:


> A couple....try a dozen.
> 
> http://www.redmondcyclingclub.org/Photos/RAMROD-2004/Greg LeMond at RAMROD/slides/P7290006.html


Doesn't he have some condition that caused him to gain weight ?


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

PatM said:


> Doesn't he have some condition that caused him to gain weight ?


Overeating?


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

PatM said:


> Doesn't he have some condition that caused him to gain weight ?



He has a twichy arm that every few minutes shoves a pastry into his face.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

bigrider said:


> Wonder what Greg was thinking when he read Lance's blood was tainted with EPO from his saved blood sample?



Hate to get tied up in semantics here but it was frozen piss that was tainted......


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

teoteoteo said:


> Hate to get tied up in semantics here but it was frozen piss that was tainted......


Ja, tainted with the EPO he injected. Or maybe this can be a new excuse: "My urine changed into dope while in the freezer."

I'm sure that after all the sh!t that Lemond has taken from the Lance fanboys over the last few years, he probably is happy to be vindicated.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> Hate to get tied up in semantics here but it was frozen piss that was tainted......


and 6 years old at that


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Utah CragHopper said:


> Ja, tainted with the EPO he injected. Or maybe this can be a new excuse: "My urine changed into dope while in the freezer."
> 
> I'm sure that after all the sh!t that Lemond has taken from the Lance fanboys over the last few years, he probably is happy to be vindicated.


I sort of get the impression that Greg Lemond won't be happy until he is once again the darling of American roadracing. All I've read from/about him in the last couple of years seems to indicate that he'd have preferred it if no Americans had ever come forward to top his achievements, be it Lance or anyone else.

He's not the first person to handle the passing of his glory days poorly, but I do think that's what he's done.

I could be wrong.

On the "Lance's guilt" thing--I'm not taking a stand. A paper that seems it would do ANYTHING to bring him down finds what looks like solid evidence of cheating (though only for one season, which is admittedly one too many). They're not the first source I'd choose for believeability, but again, their info is supposedly pretty solid. And of course Lance has much to lose by copping to it, so of course he's saying he's clean. But then there's some pesky Canadian drug tester who's come forward to say that they've never been able to detect EPO past three months in urine, no matter how it was preserved. Not enough info to make a decision, I say.


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

I would guess he might be smiling a little - in that OLN documentary, he said he was pretty much the only clean rider after 1990, which is why he basically had his ass handed to him in his races after then...

damn that's sad to see him like that - gives me pause as I fret over 10 extra pounds I can't seem to get rid of.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Lumbergh said:


> I would guess he might be smiling a little - in that OLN documentary, he said he was pretty much the only clean rider after 1990, which is why he basically had his ass handed to him in his races after then...
> 
> damn that's sad to see him like that - gives me pause as I fret over 10 extra pounds I can't seem to get rid of.


operative words there are "he said"...I'm guessing Lemond was no stranger to performance enhancing substances.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Greg LeMond looks like me in that picture. Even Tour De France winners get fat!

I'll wager he could still out ride most of us.


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

PatM said:


> Doesn't he have some condition that caused him to gain weight ?


 Look at those arms.... I bet he could out bench press most riders at any rate...


----------



## Pockets (Mar 29, 2005)

"Wonder what Greg was thinking when he read Lance's blood was tainted with EPO from his saved blood sample?"

He was thinking it was money well spent!


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*Virenque isn't far behind..*



specializedrider said:


> holy $%^# did he blow up!


did you see ol' Richard at this years TDF? pudge pudge.

you poised the question, is he smiling while reading a paper? point is, he BOUGHT a paper, which is why the damn story was run in the first place. 
publicity is a personality killer.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*RV pudgy??*



bahueh said:


> did you see ol' Richard at this years TDF? pudge pudge.
> 
> you poised the question, is he smiling while reading a paper? point is, he BOUGHT a paper, which is why the damn story was run in the first place.
> publicity is a personality killer.


I saw RV on the podium to present the KOM jersey at least once and he didn't seem pudgy too me. I think most of us wish we were that thin.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well I don't hold it against any ex pro.*

those guys are male anorexics (restrictive form) and the fact that most go years without eating fun stuff, drinking beer often, etc.... they desrve to retire fat and happy. Glad to see eddy svelte again though. Lemond looks a tad bloated though, he should only eat while he's awake.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

atpjunkie said:


> those guys are male anorexics (restrictive form) and the fact that most go years without eating fun stuff, drinking beer often, etc.... they desrve to retire fat and happy. Glad to see eddy svelte again though. Lemond looks a tad bloated though, he should only eat while he's awake.


Hear hear. If anyone has earned a right to wind up fat and happy its a retired pro cyclist. That is one hard way of life.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Sintesi said:


> Hear hear. If anyone has earned a right to wind up fat and happy its a retired pro cyclist. That is one hard way of life.


Me 3.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*compare that shot..*



rocco said:


> I saw RV on the podium to present the KOM jersey at least once and he didn't seem pudgy too me. I think most of us wish we were that thin.


to 2004 TDF footage...quite the difference. I only noticed because I watched that footage only a week or two before I saw him on podium. I agree though, he deserves it..just didn't think it would happen in a year's time....doens't bode well for those of us in our late 20's/early 30's....KEEP RIDING BOYS!!


----------



## AcesFull (Jun 10, 2003)

*Shook RV's hand in Pau a few weeks ago*

...at the strart of a stage. He was wearing some of those silly capri pants. He is still very slim.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bahueh said:


> to 2004 TDF footage...quite the difference. I only noticed because I watched that footage only a week or two before I saw him on podium. I agree though, he deserves it..just didn't think it would happen in a year's time....doens't bode well for those of us in our late 20's/early 30's....KEEP RIDING BOYS!!



I don't know... He sure looked skinny to me this year. Sure he may put on 15 pounds but we're talking about RV. So now he's like 155? Like I said most of wish we are that skinny. Nobody stays at the kind of weight these guys are at in competition. Does anyone think a guy like RV is just naturally 135 or 140? Even if he still rides at least two hours every day he probably couldn't stay that light for long.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

Looks like he's sucking his gut in on this one:


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

Looks like he's sucking his gut in on this one:


----------



## Schecky (Aug 11, 2004)

jspauldi said:


> A couple....try a dozen.
> 
> http://www.redmondcyclingclub.org/Photos/RAMROD-2004/Greg LeMond at RAMROD/slides/P7290006.html


I think it's nice that he's wearing a Livestrong bracelet....


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

Schecky said:


> I think it's nice that he's wearing a Livestrong bracelet....



He's not.

It's one of those paper wrap around thingies, probably the entry tag for whatever event he's in.


----------



## Schecky (Aug 11, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> He's not.
> 
> It's one of those paper wrap around thingies, probably the entry tag for whatever event he's in.


LINK


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Muscular Dystrophy (Muscular Disorder)*



PatM said:


> Doesn't he have some condition that caused him to gain weight ?


May have been cause by the bullet lead that's still in his body. Congratualtion Awesometown and Propp2531, you just offended people w/ this condition. I hope you feel good about yourself.


----------

